# Quit holding out !!



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I *know* someone's been on the water. 
You _hear me ??_ Either post something or call me on the phone !


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

your joneing man let it go..lol
jim, im ready anytime you are


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Id actually just to hear of a good report, I know it wouldnt have any mention of me, since Cats swim away when im near, but it would be ncie to hear of others catching fish!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

But I've been working. But your right, someone has been out. Let's heard it.

Sliprig


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ain't me. I'm jonesing to go out almost as bad as Jim is.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm on call for the shop this weekend, but next weekend we are in a Tournament in Henderson,Ky

Hope the weather holds up and stays nice, the river should be prime.......Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishsticks !!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I posted the big 62# in the member's gallery


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy thats a big Tuna.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

gee what a fish, remember it well Jim...Hope the netters did not get it


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I wasn't ON the water but I'll give you a report. I went out and bought a 12ft pole, big reel and threw for stripes. Did that for 2 1/2 hours and not a single hit. I got SORE arms but not from fighting fish, It was from winging that 2oz spoon and 12ft surf rod. Man my arms and shoulders are sore. 

I think the river was a little too high and just a little too cold?? I'll give it a shot agian soon.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

This just a few a the fish we caught this weekend!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

sorry trying to figure this all out!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Neighbor !!! Them are some nice fish. Nice assortment, best part about that type of fishing.Good for you all !! CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew you'd like it here Daryl. Nice fish.....Jim


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad I made it too!That was the daughters first hybrid & cat,fished 5 hrs got 18 fish sat.Fished 3 hrs yesterday with son inlaw & caught 11 fish,it was his first hybrid also{6 1/2 lbs] all in all a pretty good weekend.Now if the fish where bigger  it would have been great!Good to see ya here CK.Daryl


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to throw out the big Welcome Mat !!! I'm glad you found the site. Hey, bigjohn513 is workin on another Eagle creek outing for thois season. Be nice to see you join in again. Later.CATKING.


----------



## fishsticks (Apr 12, 2004)

nothing to brag about no cats. i did manage to catch some shad and a 5 pound striperin my net. then i caught an 8pound striper and lost another who i couldnt stop then it took me into a snag. them cats woulnt bite for nothing. they seem to be starting to get more scattered than stacked.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I most likely will make the next EC outing,might not hang out during the day if it is hot though.Daryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice picks truck. Sure looks like you guys got'em into. Thanks for post'em.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Jim, Went out of Tanners on 4/10 . Caught 3 fish: a 3lb flat, a 6lb blue and then....a nice 18lb flat. The hardest part was getting the bait!...W


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I got 2 phone calls........Thanks fellows.......a 30# blue was one(Fri) and a 28# bluecat (Sun) so the fish are biting, as soon as the water's down a little, I'm going to give ya'll a run for the money !! Oh, yeah, don't ask, you already know......secret spots *LOL*

Good deal on th e18# flat, good to see they are biting !


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

So who was the lucky dogs anyway?What body of water were they caught?Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio river...woof, woof.........I don't think they want to be identified or they would've posted.  It sure wasn't me or you'd have pictures !! 
I'll show you what a good sport I am, I'll give you the location. It was beween Markland and Meldahl dams !!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well heck I know right where that is  I am glad someone is finding the bigger ones.All we need is the river to straighten out!daryl


----------

